# project 210ss



## yotarip (May 24, 2005)

It's been a while since my last post. My 210 has been in the corner of my garage patiently waiting her turn.








She had a mildly built a15 with high comp honda pistons, crane cam, ported head, header and wber carb. I bought her for $100 bucks. The tranny was broken and I spent 6 months looking for another one at the junkyard with no success. I did my research and found that a l series motor would bolt right in with the right collection of parts. I sold the motor and the wheels for a total of $620. 
Last weekend I pulled out all my parts I have collected for the installation of the new motor into the 210.









The L20b ,header and tranny came out of a 510 at my local junkyard. The 510 had box flares and a rollcage.
The rear end and x-member are from an 1980 200sx.
I have an oil pan and pickup tube from a 1980 510.
The wheels are from a turbo Z.
Everything above cost $265. I still had plenty of profit from selling the original motor and wheels to cover the future costs of this build.

I am really a toyota man at heart so I had been busy working on my other projects.


























































As you can see, I am pretty busy.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Whoa...Starion wheels on a MkIII. That looks....cool as friggen hell!! 

Tell me how the rear end swap goes. I've been thinking I wouldn't mind disc brakes on the back of my 210. Good call on the 280ZX turbo swastikas too  Those wheels are so 80s cool.


----------



## sportcoupe(turbo) (May 25, 2007)

hey on that turbo engine are you running dcoe carbs ??


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

sportcoupe(turbo) said:


> hey on that turbo engine are you running dcoe carbs ??


What turbo engine? 

EDIT: Never mind, I couldn't see all of the pictures the first time I loaded the page.


----------



## jojo562 (Jul 20, 2007)

*nice wagon!!!*

im currently on a search for a 510 wagon,,, but your toyota corolla wagon looks very sexy!!! what year is it? and what custom did you do to the body?


----------



## yotarip (May 24, 2005)

sportcoupe(turbo) said:


> hey on that turbo engine are you running dcoe carbs ??


Yep,
45 mm webers modified for boost.



> im currently on a search for a 510 wagon,,, but your toyota corolla wagon looks very sexy!!! what year is it? and what custom did you do to the body?


Thanks, It is an 81 corolla and the only body mods are side skirts, rear duckbill spoiler from a 90 civic hatch and home made real project headlights.

Here is are more current pics.


----------



## yotarip (May 24, 2005)

BTW, I have test fitted the L20b in the 210.

















I may go sidedraft or holley 500 downdraft with offenhauser intake.


----------



## Tarkill (Oct 14, 2007)

I wish my junkyard had widebody 510s in it lol.


----------

